# Built in Ethernet problems on a G4 Quicksilver



## Noteventherain (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi,

I'm a reformed PC user and need some help getting my ethernet to work properly.

I'm running an 800 Mhz dual processor G4 with OSX 10.3.8 

My DSL service gave me a router (netopia) which can be used either with an ethernet or a USB connection. The USB connection works fine, but I can't get the built in ethernet to work.

Note: I have swapped ethernet cable and the USB back and forth while doing all this, rebooting between tries. 

First of all I examined the USB connection, which does work, and compared it with the built in ethernet, which does not.

I then set the "configure IPv4" at "Use DHCP". Which is how the USB is configured. For the BIE, this automatically sets the IP at some bogusy non usable IP and won't work at all. (unlike the USB, which sets the correct IP)

After that I changed the settings on the BIE to match the IP USB settings (TCP/IP). I did this by selecting "manually" at the "configure IPv4" entry and then matching the IP, subnet, and router numbers. 

Result? The Ethernet now shows green and says it's connected to the internet, but when you actually try to connect, no connection is actually present, every website shows a "not found" error. 

I then tried the manual IP setting with DHCP and get no connection at all again. 

I have also messed around with trying PPPoe, and that gives me a "No PPPoe server found" error.

DSL tech support has been no help, they seem to be of the opinion that since the USB works, that I should be happy with that. They seemed pretty clueless about Macs anyway. I have to think running my internet through the USB has got to be slowing things down, and it also uses up another USB port.

Utterly stumped at this point, any help greatly appreciated. 

Rain


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

Since you have a router, you will probably want your computer configured to use DHCP.

I could use a little information to see what is currently going on. If you go to Applications->Utilities you should find Terminal in there. After launching that, type "/sbin/ifconfig" (without quotes) and post the output from that.


----------



## Noteventherain (Feb 8, 2006)

Here it is... sorry it took me so long to get back to you, I had kind of given up checking on this forum and forgotten about it. 

Note: This terminal output is with the DSL running through the USB.

I appreciate the help.

Rain

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
inet6 fe80::1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
ether 00:03:93:19:7f:82 
media: autoselect (<unknown type>)
supported media: none autoselect 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 100baseTX <half-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 1000baseTX <full-duplex> 1000baseTX <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 1000baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control> 1000baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control,hw-loopback>
en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
inet6 fe80::20f:ccff:fe37:cb01 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
inet 192.168.1.7 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
ether 00:0f:cc:37:cb:01 
media: autoselect (10baseT/UTP <full-duplex>) status: active
supported media: none autoselect 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex>
fw0: flags=8822<BROADCAST,SMART,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2030
lladdr 00:03:93:ff:fe:19:7f:82 
media: autoselect <full-duplex> status: inactive
supported media: autoselect <full-duplex>


----------



## ryanisonfire (Mar 1, 2006)

*Ethernet issues? Follow these steps.*

Hey, heres what I would recommend.

1st - since USB connection is working, get online via USB and update to 10.3.9. Download the combo update via here.
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosxcombinedupdate1039.html
Install the update and see if your ethernet connection works. If not follow next steps.

(see very bottom for a quick fix that could save you following all these steps!)

2nd - You may be having an issue with the data which involves your SystemConfiguration folder. From the Finder bar, look under Go, and select Go To Folder and Type this pathway "/System/Library"
- Look for the "SystemConfiguration" folder, and toss it in the trash (dont worry I know what Im doing, I work for applecare )
- Either restart the computer or log out and log back in, doesnt matter, but if you log out, make sure you know your login password (if you have one enabled)
- After restarting/logging back in, open your System Preferences (click on apple, system prefs.) and select Network to see its preference pane.
- Under the Location menu, choose make a new location. Who cares what you call it, just make a new one.
- After making the new location, click the Apply button, then information regarding the status of all active network devices will reappear. At this time make sure your ethernet is plugged in and if you see the green light then launch a broswer and give'er a try. If you dont see ethernet listed but you've got it plugged in check the Network Port Configurations and make sure ethernet is check-marked and set at the top of the list, if you have to make these changes remember to click the Apply button!
- If Your problem still persists or your ethernet is no longer listed, continue to next steps.

3. - Shut down your computer and reset the PRAM. 
PRAM instructions - http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238
- Let ur Mac boot back into the OS and see if you can connect to the internet, and check Network preference pane to make sure its listed and green, if problem persists continue to next step.

4. - Shut down your computer and reset the PMU 
If you dont know how, sorry, I was a portables specalist. Call apple care and pay 50 bucks for a 1 time per incident agreement (they may shoot you down cuz it could be hardware related, depending on who you get) Or take it in to ur local retail store/service provider and have them do it for you. 
- - Essentially all a PMU reset for a G4 is to take off the outer side plate and press a small button on the mother board, thats it, but I couldn't exactly tell you where specifically, can't remember.
MOVING ALONG: after PMU reset if the issue persists continue this...

5. - Open up Network Utility, its in /Applications/Utilitys
- Make sure ethernet cable is plugged in!!
- Click on the ping tab, type in the IP 127.0.0.1 and send 10 pings!
- After the ping test is done check the bottom of the results!
- If it says you have 100% packet loss you could have a hardware problem!
- At this point click on Network Utility's Info tab and make sure its set to "Network Interface (en0) and check the "link status"
.....If it says Inactive then try another ethernet cable, otherwise I'd say your ethernet port is dead. If you've got your Apple Hardware test cd, give that a whirl and see if anything comes up, but at this point i would say your Mac needs service.
HOWEVER, it could be some random anomaly. So, you COULD try an archive and install (not preserving user and network settings) before seeking service (dont want to pay? its worth a shot). This procedure would not loose your data, just some simple settings/preferences. 
OH! (i almost forgot) in the event that link status says Active..try another cable, try another browser, if that isnt working, Archive and install not preserving user/network settings. Still not working? Get'er in the shop!!!

Heres hoping! Also check out www.apple.com/support/ - great knowledge base!

Cheers, Ryan.

PS. Shuuhen is right! Make sure and double check with your ISP that your Network settings are configured for the service the provide you with! Usually ISPs use DHCP, but becuase you have DSL, I wouldn't ignore the possibility that you may need to use PPPoE - which means you need to know the user name and password your ISP provided you, so call them!

To enable PPPoE go into your Network Preference Pane and choose 
"Show: Built-in Ethernet" then check mark "connect using PPPoE" select the PPPoE tab, enter in user name and password in the appropriate fields, checking "save password" and "show PPPoE status in menu bar" are good ideas also. Finally dont forget to click the Apply Now button!

Also worth trying is power cycling your computer and DSL/Cable modem (provided by your ISP unless you bought one). To do this simple turn off the computer and unplug the power source from the modem and leave them in this way for 2 minutes, then plug'em back in turn on ur Mac and try'er out. This is the first thing I'd recomend actually as it is the most common quick fix for internet issues.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Before recommending anything myself, I'd like to see the output of /sbin/ifconfig when the DSL is connected through ethernet. Make sure you try to visit a website or two.


As far as the advice above, updates are generally a good idea. I don't recommend throwing the entire System Configuration folder in the trash at this point.

I consider PMU and CUDA resets to be last resort (I'd say don't do this one yet). I haven't needed to reset a PMU or a CUDA in over two years. If this problem comes to one of those, I can probably find the information on Apple's site (searching their support works wonders).

Using Network Utility to ping 127.0.0.1 is fine, but the ethernet should be separate from that IP address. The computer uses 127.0.0.1 (localhost) to do network related things without actually using anything outside your machine.


----------

